# Lets see those Noses.....



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone else have a Pit with a multi colored nose????

Heres my boy...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki (in my sig pic) had serious butterfly nose as a pup, now it's nearly solid with a bit of pink near the edges.


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

My boy Zane is 8 months old, do you think hi nose will go all black eventually? Is it typical to do so? I hope not


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's possible - Loki's wasn't (mostly) solid until he was at least a year. Here are some pictures from pup to dog:

8 weeks - the day we brought him home, a lot of pink..









Not sure his age here - maybe around 12 weeks and less pink than before...









More red, less pink...








Between 10 and 11 mos here, pink mostly gone but still visible...









And now, almost completely solid at 5 years


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Carrianna, he is looking good!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

tmack92 said:


> Anyone else have a Pit with a multi colored nose????
> 
> Heres my boy...





Carriana said:


> It's possible - Loki's wasn't (mostly) solid until he was at least a year. Here are some pictures from pup to dog:
> 
> 8 weeks - the day we brought him home, a lot of pink..
> 
> ...


Adorable noses. I love it!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My pups nose was very spotty at three months, we almost named him after it but I figured it would all turn black. At first it was spotted black, white, and brown lol









around 5 months it started to lose its spots and turn all black









Here is a comparison pic from the change









Now at 7 months he only has one spot above his nose









Not gonna lie, I kinda hoped he would keep the spots. So cute. lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww, cute noses! Tmack your boy has a harlequin nose lol! Like cow patches  Handsome pup! We only have a boring solid BLUE nose here LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

More noses! Keep them coming! So cute everyone!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Our dudley nosed cuteness.*

Here is smoochie at 8 weeks and at 1 1/2 years.:love2: (sigh) She still has a dudley nose.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting that hers didn't dramatically change! Pretty girl


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Interesting that hers didn't dramatically change! Pretty girl


Thank you.
Yea, we thought it would fill in at least some. Good thing we didnt choose her for what color we thought her nose would be!up:


----------



## Kodalicious (May 8, 2014)

Here's my baby Koda! (7 weeks)










and him now! (almost 12 weeks)










His nose is getting much darker










I've even noticed some spotting on his lower lip...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh he has gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Camo has a multicolor nose


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He has a "camo" nose!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He has a "camo" nose!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

too much cuteness!!


----------

